# Wading Tx City Dike 6/23



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Me and my pops are thinking of wading the dike area tomorrow am.
Anyone have any tips or know how the fishing has been in this area?


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Don't know what's its like this weekend but I was planing on going myself in the morning wanted to go today but taking the family to the water park in Galveston so let me know how it was. The week before last my truck was in the shop and I went there every morning in the water around 8am bait was every where but I couldn't get the fish to bit tried most everything in the box but nothing so I figure I was working my lures wrong being new to arts. Where are thinking about wading


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Well we hit the dike yesterday morning in the water at 6am and nothing more than three or four dink trout a piece.
There were at least 20 waders out there from 6-10 and we only saw 5 keeper trout caught, hopefully next trip we can get on them.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

OttoMan said:


> Me and my pops are thinking of wading the dike area tomorrow am.
> Anyone have any tips or know how the fishing has been in this area?


 ****** Yeah, in view of the drownings as of late, wear your wade belt, or PFD.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

tbone2374 said:


> ****** Yeah, in view of the drownings as of late, wear your wade belt, or PFD.


Yeah we both had on our PFD too many swimmers or waders being swept away by strong currents.


----------

